# Husqvarna Won't Shut Off



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a Husqvarna model 141.The problem is the switch won't shut the saw off. I tried two other switches from other Husqvarna saws and they don't work either.I cleaned all connections from coil.Don't know what to try next. I don't like choking it to get it to stop. Thanks


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

could be the coil itself. if you have one you kno is good that is for the unit replace and see.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

sounds like it may be the wire going to the stop switch may be cut in too in the inside of the wire the plastic coating may be ok but inside it may be torn in two 

the best way to tell is do a continuty test on the wire see if you can get current from one end to the other if no current its time to consider a new wire 

hope this helps 
calvin


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks I will check the wire and coil.


----------



## edsteeler (Aug 12, 2008)

It was a broken wire connector. Thanks


----------

